
Voting enhancement proposal - chmike

======
chmike
Votes are important because it reflects the pertinence of the contribution and
it should logically influence karma of contributors.

The more voters, the more significant is the voting result (see central limit
theorm). If users can only up vote, the vote value is the same as the number
of voters. But if users can also down vote, then the number of voters is a
missing information. The number of readers is also a missing information.

If v is the vote value and n is the number of voters, v/n is the score. It is
a value between -100% and 100%. 1/n is the vote weight on the score. A big
vote weight could motivate people to read and vote. Karma would also influence
vote weight.

The number of readers is also a usefull feedback, a kind of popularity, and it
should also somehow influence karma.

Adding the possibility to view news sorted by score, popularity and/or weight
would give new perspective on the information.

Last year I wanted to create an electronic journal using this mechanism with
other features I'll keep secret for now. I had to give up for various reasons,
though I still believe it can work if it gets enough funding to prime the
money pump. The name 'ejnl.com' is now to sell. ;-)

